# [solved] KDE ein Mix aus Engl. und Deutsch

## xtrace

Hallo, zusammen!

ich habe leider ein Probleme mit meiner Deutschen Lokalisierung.

Ich habe KDE teilweise in Deutsch und teilweise in Englisch.

Ich habe in der make.conf LINGUAS="de" gesetzt und auch die locales auf Deutsch gesetzt.

Des Weiteren habe ich das Paket kde-l10n installiert. Leider sind trotzdem weiterhin manche Menüs auf Englisch und andere Programme (zu nennen wäre hier z.B. kmail) komplett in Englisch.

Habt ihr noch eine Idee wo ich was gegensteuern kann?  :Embarassed: 

Ich bedanke mich herzlich!

VGLast edited by xtrace on Fri Jul 18, 2014 9:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Ich würde erstmal schauen ob die locales wirklich gesetzt sind.

Ansonsten sind z.B. die kmail Übersetzungen in kde-base/kdepim-l10n, mal nachschauen ob das installiert wurde.

Bye

Py

----------

## Christian99

das mit dem kde-base/kdepim-l10n wusste ich auch nicht. Ich hab immer angenommen, dass kmail aus irgendeinem seltsamen Grund noch nicht übersetzt wurde.

Außerdem hast du in jedem kde programm die Möglichkeit die sprache direkt für dieses Programm einzustellen. (unter hilfe->Sprache der anwendung umschalten) Eventuell kannst du da mal nachschauen, ob Deutsch überhaupt angeboten wird. Wenn nicht, deutet das wohl darauf hin, dass noch ein paket fehlt, oder das programm nicht übersetzt wurde

----------

## Yamakuzure

Locale auf "de" setzen reicht nicht. 

Systemeinstellungen->Regionales - Hier muss auch auf Deutsch gestellt werden.

----------

## py-ro

Nicht unbedingt, bei mir steht es zum Beispiel auf Systemdefault, was eben dank locales DE ist.  :Wink: 

----------

## xtrace

Hallo,

folgend noch meine Ausgaben:

locale -a

```

C

POSIX

de_DE

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915@euro

de_DE@euro

deutsch

german

```

locale-gen -l

```

de_DE.ISO-8859-1

de_DE.ISO-8859-15@euro

```

Ich habe bei KDE auch alles auf Deutsch gesetzt. Allerdings greift das nur teilweise. Ich habe z.Z. auch Firefox oder Opera in Englisch.

Was mir allerdings aufgefallen war:

env | grep -e LC_ -e LANG

```

LANGUAGE=

```

Kann es daran liegen? Wie könnte ich die Language in dem Fall festlegen?

Vielen Dank.

VG

----------

## py-ro

locale ohne alles zeigt dir an was gesetzt ist, locale -a gibt dir alle auf dem System möglichen.

----------

## xtrace

Ich habe es nun auf Deutsch umstellen können. 

eselect locale list

eselect locale set $entsprechende Sprache

Vielen Dank an alle.

VG

----------

